# My system



## doc5150 (Jan 4, 2011)

This is my current system.

Samsung 50in Plasma
Denon 4310ci with ipod dock
PS3(fat)
Wii
Dish Network HD DVR
2- Polk Monitor 70 II
1-Polk CS20
2-Polk Monitor 30
2-Polk Monitor 40
Definitive ProSub 1000
2-8.5cu ft 14.5hz DIY subs with Mach Audio IXL15 (designed by gperkins)
Behringer EP4000
Behringer MIC2200 for sub HPF
2-4.3ct ft 20hz DIY sealed subs with Dayton Ultimax 15's
Behringer NU6000dsp


----------

